# Free CSS Servers



## HELP_ME

[deleted]


----------



## HELP_ME

nobody else finds this sweet??  i tried it yesterady and it works great.


----------



## 4NGU$

i would have though it would be useful for that gaming clan that people are trying to organise >


----------



## Noodles

Why has the information in the top post been removed?


----------



## kobaj

Because it was advertising I assume. Or he felt that he should keep the site to himself. I checked the thread a while ago when he first had the link, you arnt missing much. Hosting your own server on your computer isnt hard, and its free.


----------



## HELP_ME

kobaj said:


> Because it was advertising I assume. Or he felt that he should keep the site to himself. I checked the thread a while ago when he first had the link, you arnt missing much. Hosting your own server on your computer isnt hard, and its free.


lol you kinda got it, i decided the less people the better...someone wanna delete this thread?


----------



## meanman

this guid will show how to start your own css server
http://www.computerforum.com/87045-want-know-how-make-dedicated-css-server.html


----------



## HELP_ME

meanman said:


> this guid will show how to start your own css server
> http://www.computerforum.com/87045-want-know-how-make-dedicated-css-server.html


i already have a server


----------



## JWHobbz

*Css???*

is this for counter strike source servers???


----------



## JWHobbz

HELP_ME said:


> [deleted]



how do i get to the css servers that are free


----------



## tlarkin

I had a CSS server in my apartment back in the day and I would haul it around to LANs.  All you have to do is edit the .exe for HL2 and tell it to start the dedicated server then toss the CS server files and configure them on there.

While it is fun it is pointless over the internet.  You probably don't have the bandwidth nor the power to host a full match server.  Mine was fine for about 6 players then after that pings started to go up and it was unplayable with 10.

However, broadband has gotten faster over the years but really not that much faster unless you pay for the extra speed.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

tlarkin said:


> I had a CSS server in my apartment back in the day and I would haul it around to LANs.  All you have to do is edit the .exe for HL2 and tell it to start the dedicated server then toss the CS server files and configure them on there.
> 
> While it is fun it is pointless over the internet.  You probably don't have the bandwidth nor the power to host a full match server.  Mine was fine for about 6 players then after that pings started to go up and it was unplayable with 10.
> 
> However, broadband has gotten faster over the years but really not that much faster unless you pay for the extra speed.



I think it's easier than that now. I use to host a 16 player server a few years ago, and I just had a computer run Source Dedicated Server, changed some of the settings, downloaded some custom maps, and it was up and running.


----------



## Motoxrdude

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I think it's easier than that now. I use to host a 16 player server a few years ago, and I just had a computer run Source Dedicated Server, changed some of the settings, downloaded some custom maps, and it was up and running.



Yeah, it is. When I had my dedicated server, all you had to do was download the source dedicated server app and call it good. I have about 768kbps up and I hosted a couple 16 player matches just fine.


----------



## tlarkin

you kids have it too easy these days, well back in my day......


----------



## Motoxrdude

tlarkin said:


> you kids have it too easy these days, well back in my day......



Lol, it was like that over two years ago, and who knows how long ago it initially came out.


----------



## tlarkin

Motoxrdude said:


> Lol, it was like that over two years ago, and who knows how long ago it initially came out.



I was running servers in 1999 to 2001 time period.  To give you an idea.  I should have known it would have become easier by now.


----------

